# Marley is TWO!



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Marley had his second birthday yesterday. I worked all day & had an appt last evening but while out stopped & did a little shopping for the birthday boy. EVERYONE was excited about what came home though. Good thing Marley is a good sharer. 


"Wass dis?!"










"Hmmm intawesting..."










"Dibbit to me!"...."NO ME!!!"










Loving the bed even before it's out of the bag. LOL










"Iz take dis bag for masewf"










"YUP I appwove...itz good"










"Me too...dis is coo toy" :daisy:











....more to come....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

"Ya dis is ma stuff!"



















"I is buffday boy!!"










"Can I bwing in dis pavorite toy of mine peez?"










"Guess he didn't wike it"










"HAI!"










Tillie was just happy to have her daddy home. haha










Zzzzz enough playin' (they are total BFF's)


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww such adorable pics! 

ccasion6: ~.~Happy Birthday, Marley!~.~ccasion6: 










I just love him, Heather! I love the "Ya dis is ma stuff!" pic! :lol: Very nice bed too! 

Happy Birthday, cutie!! ccasion4:


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY handsome Marley

What awesome pictures!!
I love the coral pattern on the bed and blankies... so beautiful!
And wow, what a group of tiny stunners!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy birthday Marley :angel11:

those pics are beautiful...you are very talented... they look so professional... 

I love the pic of them sitting in the bed, in the shopping bag...that is just a riot...

and the one of dad and Marley should be framed...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Loved the pics Heather! What a cute bed! Marley is one of my favorites. Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Katkoota (Jun 27, 2010)

happy birthday cutie pie <3

beautiful pictures!

Kat


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Marley!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Marley. Love all the pics. And that's a very nice bed set.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What a lot of good looking chis. Happy birthday Marley, you got some great stuff.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marley! You look adorable and happy sleeping on your new bed!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

ccasion4:ccasion1:ccasion4:ccasion7:

Happy Birthday Marley!!!

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous and adorable chis! Love the bed. Calleigh's 1st birthday is Sept. 27 and I need to find her a bed for her birthday too!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARLEY!!
what beautiful presents, such a lovely bunch


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Marley!!!

I love the pics, especially where they are all in the bed while its still in the bag


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Marley, you have such a beautiful family, love his bed. It was Tulula's second birthday last Monday, I didn't have time to put on a post.


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

omg i cant even stand it!! they are all so cute, i LOVE the pictures of tillie and her daddy!! so sweet!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, sweet boy! Everyone looks fabulous in the photos!
Tell him that Ruby says he is her "ear hero". Power to the flop!! haha!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy buffday marley!!!! He is sooo photogenic


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Marley!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for everyones birthday wishes!!  LOL @ Karen & power to the ear flop. hahahaha


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!!! 2 already? Really?

Such a handsome boy!! I love his silly faces  Great pictures of everyone....Loved seeing them

Happy Belated Birthday Marley :hello1:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

so cute! Love the pics and the captions! Also love your floor!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Lovely pictures Happy Birthday Marley


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Marley!! his new bed is so so cute. I must not ask where you got it  

Crazy that he is already two...Trigger and Bryco aren't far behind!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I know Kristy, it goes by waaaaaaay too fast!! 

Petra, thanks. But our floor is ancient & we're going to be putting a new floor down next spring. LOL It's so warn...it's actually quite gross looking. haha

Kristi, TJMAXX!!! (see, you didn't have to ask  ) They had so many cute things on clearence. The coral bed/blanket/toy set was like $14. Not to mention their regular beds...I could have bought all of them & they're SO reasonable!! I really am itching to go back & shop more... haha


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARLEY!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!! <3

Great stuff you got too!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thought sure I had posted a happy birthday but guess not.... so.......

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARLEY!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marley.


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

awwww i love all of those pics,lovely bed! and beautifull poochies


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

awww they look like they are having fun xxxx happy birthday xxxxx


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Marley is such a CUTIE! 
I adore that coloring!
Happeh Birfdey Marleeee!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Girls,
You are responding to posts from 2005-2011.


----------

